# Dream Trip - Florida



## Querorz (May 14, 2015)

Hey guys , 

I am Fatih , from Turkey. I have been seeking information for fishing the freshwaters of Florida as i and my friend will have our dream fishing trip to the USA for 45 days. First destination is Florida. I tried other forums but it seems like this one is the only one with freshwater fishers. You are our last chance for this trip  . 

We will be driving from GA and spend 4 days in FL freshwaters and then head to the Keys. So anywhere in Florida is go-able for us  . We want to fish waters with bass boat rental opportunities and with lots of fishes and fish species. 

We'll be headed to Lousiana after the Keys and we want to rest and also fish somewhere. Places near Pensacola or Tallahassee would be great. 

Thank you


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Biggest lake in Florida is Lake Okeechobee. You may want to Google some info about boat rentals or fishing guides on that lake. It has some big bass if that's what your looking for. Good luck!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lake Seminole and Lake Talquin are both great lakes to catch multiple species and are very close to Tallahassee. Have no idea if either have any kind of boat rental though. What dates will you be here?


----------



## Querorz (May 14, 2015)

Guys, thanks for the super fast responses. 

We want to catch several species including gars , catfishes and some cichlids but bass is the primary fish we will cast for . Maybe we should try some river systems too? 

Talquin and Okeechobe are in our list guys. We just don't know which ones to choose. I hope hearing some more comments will help decide.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Querorz said:


> We'll be headed to Lousiana after the Keys


Many of us also fish in Louisiana, you guys wanna fresh water fish over there also??


----------



## Querorz (May 14, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> Many of us also fish in Louisiana, you guys wanna fresh water fish over there also??


 Yes sir. If we come to that conclusion Lousiana have better freshwater fishing, we might reduce the days we will be spending in FL and fish Lousiana more indeed. But right now, we have only 2 days for Lousiana. 

We are very fond of Lousiana swamps. So we gotta fish those places but we don't know either FL or Lousiana Swamps offer better fishing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Take a look at this link:

http://www.worldfishingnetwork.com/florida-fishing-guide/post/top-10-bass-fishing-lakes-in-florida


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Head to south Florida. Lots of different fish there like bass, gar peacock bass, snakeheads tilapia, etc. I wouldn't waste my time on the panhandle if I wanted to freshwater fish in Florida. We pretty much have just bass panfish and gar and catfish here. They have all that and more as well as bigger bass and exotics!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want to fish Lake Talquin near Tallahassee, FL take a look at Lake Talquin Lodge http://laketalquinlodge.com

This is a fish camp and not a fancy resort.They have bass charter service as well as crappie fishing service. 

If you want something a little more upscale look at Whipporwill Sportsman's Lodge http://fishthewhip.com/
Most likely a bass charter can be arranged at this facility.

Good luck on your stay in Florida.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Florida has some of the best fishing in the USA


----------



## Querorz (May 14, 2015)

Tom, i made whole lot of research online but i don't know which one is reliable and which one isn't .

JD7.62 , i think this is one of the best advice we have ever received. I guess this is what we are going to do. Can you give me any specific advice for that region? 

fishwalton, great links. But do these places rent bass boats? 

Fielro, we are hoping so  .


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Head to south Florida. Lots of different fish there like bass, gar peacock bass, snakeheads tilapia, etc. I wouldn't waste my time on the panhandle if I wanted to freshwater fish in Florida. We pretty much have just bass panfish and gar and catfish here. They have all that and more as well as bigger bass and exotics!


X2 then when ya'll get to LA you can fish fer Red Fish/Specks:thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Querorz said:


> Tom, i made whole lot of research online but i don't know which one is reliable and which one isn't . .



I will have to say to that I love Lake George. My brother and I rented a pair of Gibson House Boats in Jacksonville, and spent 7 days traveling 150 miles south on the Saint John's River to Deland, Florida and back. 

Saint John's River is the only river in North America that flows North. It crosses Lake George. We pulled two boats behind the two houseboats. One, an 18 foot bowrider with a 200 HP motor for water skiing and more beer runs to various towns.

And a 16 foot with a 4HP kicker for fishing under the trees along the way. My brother and I took our families, and needless to say, we had a Florida Dream Trip.

When our kids get together now, they do not talk about the week in Disney World that cost thousands and thousands. They talk about that Houseboat Trip.

The mouth of St. John's River starts in Jacksonville and is about 2 miles wide. As we tgraveled soth, the river would get narrower and narrower, until it was canopied by huge oak trees with Spanish Moss hanging on them.

Lake George had a nice display of Alligators, and lots of fishing. Silver Springs was a nice place to spend some time. We anchored in there twice, crystal clear spring water.

Info about Silver Springs:

http://silversprings.com

Here is one of the two Houseboats we rented, they sold the other one.

http://boatfloridarentals.com/houseboats.html


We stopped at every place we could, like every town, every marina. Talk about "Lost in Time" places.

Here are a few of the stops were enjoyed on our 7 day, bareboat charter cruise:

http://www.georgetownmarina.com

http://www.astorbridgemarina.com

http://www.hollybluff.com/index.htm

http://hontoon.com/resort.htm

http://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Blue-Spring


----------

